# Pot And Your Personality



## Code420 (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey everyone a few months ago I discovered the myers briggs typology test. Unlike most of those lil personality quizzes you see out there that give vague answers that can apply to anyone this one is used for psychologically profiling a person and works extremely well. It may be best to take the test before you read the following.​ 
Heres the test. It doesn't really take very long, but try to be honest with your self.
Personality test based on Jung - Myers-Briggs typology

Heres a site with full descriptions of each personality
The Personality Type Portraits

* What those letters mean.
*
* Introversion Vs Extraversion*
People with a preference for* Extraversion* draw energy from action: they tend to act, then reflect, then act further. If they are inactive, their level of energy and motivation tends to decline. The Extravert's is directed outward towards people and objects.
Conversely, those whose preference is *Introversion* become less energized as they act: they prefer to reflect, then act, then reflect again. People with Introversion preferences need time out to reflect in order to rebuild energy. The Introvert's flow is directed inward toward concepts, ideas, and reflection.
*
Sensing Vs iNtuition*
These are the information-gathering or perceiving functions. They describe how new information is understood and interpreted. Individuals who prefer *Sensing* are more likely to trust information that is in the present, tangible and concrete: that is, information that can be understood by the five senses. They tend to distrust hunches that seem to come out of nowhere. They prefer to look for details and facts. For them, the meaning is in the data. 
On the other hand, those who prefer *intuition* tend to trust information that is more abstract or theoretical, they can take in information and infer new information from it. They may be more interested in future possibilities. They tend to trust those flashes of insight that seem to bubble up from the unconscious mind. The meaning is in how the data relates to the pattern or theory.

*
Thinking Vs Feeling*
The decision making or judging functions. The Thinking and Feeling functions are both used to make rational decisions, based on the data received from their information-gathering functions (Sensing or iNtuition). *Feeling* is the ability to deal with information on the basis of how it makes one feel and how it makes others feel. They seek harmony and consider their relationships and emotions int he decision. 
When *thinkers* make a decision, they like to find the basic truth or principle to be applied, regardless of the specific situation involved. They like to analyze pros and cons, and then be consistent and logical in deciding. Thinkers try to be impersonal, so that their own wishes and other people&#8217;s wishes, wont influence them.
*
Judging Vs Perceiving*
*Judgers* dominate function is either thinking or feeling. They approach life in a structured way, creating plans and organizing their world to achieve their goals and desired results in a predictable way. They get their sense of control by taking charge of their environment and making choices early. They are self-disciplined and decisive, and seek closure in decisions. When they ask for things they are specific and expect others to do as they say. They enjoy being experts. 
*Perceivers* dominate function is intuition or sensing. They think of structure as being more limiting than enabling. They prefer to keep their choices open so they can cope with many problems that the know life will put in their way. They get their sense of control by keeping their options open and making choices only when they are necessary. They are generally curious and like to expand their knowledge, which they will freely acknowledge as being incomplete. They are tolerant of other people's differences and will adapt to fit into whatever the situation requires. They like to remain flexible.


----------



## Code420 (Jun 19, 2008)

I am an INTP, so much for the dumb pot head stereotype. lol
Portrait of an INTP

I thought it would be interesting to see what other pot smokers and growers are and if our personalities have anything to do with it.


----------



## Pookiedough (Jun 19, 2008)

[SIZE=+1]Your Type is 
* [SIZE=+2] INTP[/SIZE]*[/SIZE]IntrovertedIntuitiveThinkingPerceiving [SIZE=-0]Strength of the preferences %[/SIZE] 89% 25% 62% 33%



[SIZE=+1]Qualitative analysis of your type formula[/SIZE]
You are:

very expressed introvert
moderately expressed intuitive personality
distinctively expressed thinking personality
moderately expressed perceiving personality


----------



## Code420 (Jun 19, 2008)

Cool, congrats on being an intp, we can have some problems with focus but over all we pwn! We also have problems conforming to society or its standards sometimes. It was interesting to find that out but it was something I already knew about my self and expressed.









We tend to try and ignore conflict and feel bringing it up will just add to the tension. We are generally pretty easy going and laid back, we are also not very demanding. One of our greatest strengths is our imagination and creativity whether it be applied to art or science. INTPs love understanding theoretical systems and ideas. Intps are the innovators that do things their own way, enjoy it.


----------



## AchillesLast (Jun 20, 2008)

[SIZE=+1]Your Type is [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]*[SIZE=+2]INFJ [/SIZE]*[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Introverted Intuitive Feeling Judging [/SIZE]

[SIZE=+0]Strength of the preferences %[/SIZE] [SIZE=+1]11 62 38 1[/SIZE]


You are: 

slightly expressed introvert
distinctively expressed intuitive personality
moderately expressed feeling personality
slightly expressed judging personality
Pretty cool test! +rep for sure. I didn't really think mine fit me that well until I read the explaination about my combination. It actually suits me pretty spot on. Cool stuff.


----------



## notserious (Jun 20, 2008)

im an ENTP


----------



## Reprogrammed (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm an INTJ.


----------



## IGTHY (Jun 22, 2008)

I just feel high. KEEP SMOKE ALIVE!!


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 22, 2008)

[SIZE=+1]Your Type is [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]*[SIZE=+2]ENFJ [/SIZE]*[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]ExtravertedIntuitiveFeelingJudging[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0]Strength of the preferences %[/SIZE] [SIZE=+1]11 50 12 44[/SIZE]


I am a giver. I like the sound of this one too in the description.


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 22, 2008)

[SIZE=+1]* [SIZE=+2] ENFJ[/SIZE]*[/SIZE]ExtravertedIntuitiveFeelingJudging [SIZE=-0]Strength of the preferences %[/SIZE] 7838381


----------



## dakevs (Jun 22, 2008)

i'm an infj. yay. the counselor. who "wants to talk about their problems?"


----------



## tampicos (Jun 24, 2008)

[SIZE=+1]Your Type is 
* [SIZE=+2] ENFJ[/SIZE]*[/SIZE]
Extraverted Intuitive Feeling Judging [SIZE=-0]
Strength of the preferences %[/SIZE] 
56 88 12 22


----------



## ORECAL (Jun 24, 2008)

Intj.................


----------



## Code420 (Jun 25, 2008)

enfj-3
intj-2
infj-2
intp-2
ENTP-1

Theres a lot of enfj and everyone is intuitive so far. Theres pretty interesting.


----------



## AboveYourInfluence (Jun 25, 2008)

INTJ - 78 50 50 1

The personality type portrait of an intj is a very accurate description of me, the good and the bad. Cool test.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 25, 2008)

[SIZE=+1]Your Type is 
* [SIZE=+2] INTP[/SIZE]*[/SIZE]IntrovertedIntuitiveThinkingPerceiving [SIZE=-0]Strength of the preferences %[/SIZE] 67121211
 [SIZE=+1] INTP [/SIZE]type description by D.Keirsey
 [SIZE=+1] INTP [/SIZE] Identify Your Career with Jung Career Indicator     [SIZE=+1] INTP [/SIZE] Famous Personalities  
[SIZE=+1]INTP [/SIZE] type description by J. Butt and M.M. Heiss



[SIZE=+1]Qualitative analysis of your type formula[/SIZE]
You are:

distinctively expressed introvert
slightly expressed intuitive personality
slightly expressed thinking personality
slightly expressed perceiving personality


----------



## Lacy (Jun 25, 2008)

[SIZE=+1]Your Type is [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]*[SIZE=+2]ISFP[/SIZE]*[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]IntrovertedSensingFeelingPerceiving[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]Strength of the preferences %[/SIZE] [SIZE=+1]6715056[/SIZE]




You are: 

distinctively expressed introvert
slightly expressed sensing personality...
moderately expressed feeling personality
moderately expressed perceiving personality
[SIZE=+0]Strength of the preferences %[/SIZE] [SIZE=+1]67 1 50 56[/SIZE]

INTPs are pensive, analytical folks. They may venture so deeply into thought as to seem detached, and often actually are oblivious to the world around them. 
Precise about their descriptions, INTPs will often correct others (or be sorely tempted to) if the shade of meaning is a bit off. While annoying to the less concise, this fine discrimination ability gives INTPs so inclined a natural advantage as, for example, grammarians and linguists. 
INTPs are relatively easy-going and amenable to almost anything until their principles are violated, about which they may become outspoken and inflexible. They prefer to return, however, to a reserved albeit benign ambiance, not wishing to make spectacles of themselves. 
A major concern for INTPs is the haunting sense of impending failure. They spend considerable time second-guessing themselves. The open-endedness (from Perceiving) conjoined with the need for competence (NT) is expressed in a sense that one's conclusion may well be met by an equally plausible alternative solution, and that, after all, one may very well have overlooked some critical bit of _data_. An INTP arguing a point may very well be trying to convince himself as much as his opposition. In this way INTPs are markedly different from INTJs, who are much more confident in their competence and willing to act on their convictions. 
*wow. *


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 25, 2008)

Lacy said:


> [SIZE=+1]Your Type is [/SIZE]
> [SIZE=+1]*[SIZE=+2]ISFP[/SIZE]*[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]IntrovertedSensingFeelingPerceiving[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]Strength of the preferences %[/SIZE] [SIZE=+1]6715056[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## happygrits (Jun 25, 2008)

I am ENFJ Extraverted Intuitive Feeling Judging


----------



## happygrits (Jun 25, 2008)

Enfj Extravert Intuitive Feeling Judging
11 12 5o 44


----------



## Lacy (Jun 25, 2008)

*Yes gurl I looked at your also because I was very interested.*
*The description they have of my type is very accurate I have to say.*
*It sort of took me by surprise.*

*Yes we are very far apart on the scale. *
*But that makes sense because we really are like opposites in some many ways. You may be an extrovert but you are reserved. i'm an introvert and am outspoken. *


Chiceh said:


> Lacy said:
> 
> 
> > [SIZE=+1]Your Type is [/SIZE]
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Jun 25, 2008)

............................


Code420 said:


> Cool, congrats on being an intp, we can have some problems with focus but over all we pwn! We also have problems conforming to society or its standards sometimes.*OMG bigtime for me. * It was interesting to find that out but it was something I already knew about my self and expressed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*yes this is true of myself also. I did find that very interesting and thanks*


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm an introvert who dont make friends very easy. I heard a cute song tonight about a drunk cajun who picked up a snake and hit a dead stick with it. Thats purty drunk. 

Big Wheel


----------



## pandabear (Jun 26, 2008)

*isfp*


*.......................*


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 26, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yes gurl I looked at your also because I was very interested.*
> *The description they have of my type is very accurate I have to say.*
> *It sort of took me by surprise.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Code420 (Jun 28, 2008)

enfj-5
intj-3
intp-3
infj-2
ENTP-1
isfp-2

enfj-31% of our population 2.4% of the us population
intj-18% of our population 2.1% of the us population
Intp-18% of our population 3.3% of the us population
infj-12% of our population 1.5% of the us population
isfp-12% of our population 8.8% of the us population
Entp- 6% of our population 3.2% of the us population

Seems like theres a few personalities that like pot more than others lol.

MIA in pothead profiling lol
ISFJ
13.8% 
ESFJ
12.3% 
ISTJ
11.6%
ESFP
8.5% 
ENFP
8.1% 
ESTJ
8.7% 
ISTP
5.4% 
INFP
4.3% 
ESTP
4.3% 
ENFJ
2.4% 
ENTJ
1.8%


----------



## vampyroswrath (Jun 30, 2008)

INTJ
Damn, its right, and only one percent of the world is a "Mastermind"

INTJs unite! lol


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 30, 2008)

[SIZE=+1]Your Type is 
*[SIZE=+2]INTP*[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=+1]IntrovertedIntuitiveThinkingPerceiving[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]Strength of the preferences %[/SIZE] [SIZE=+1]67253856[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]INTP [/SIZE]type description by D.Keirsey
[SIZE=+1]INTP [/SIZE]Identify Your Career with Jung Career Indicator&#8482;   [SIZE=+1]INTP [/SIZE]Famous Personalities 
[SIZE=+1]INTP [/SIZE]type description by J. Butt and M.M. Heiss




[SIZE=+1]Qualitative analysis of your type formula[/SIZE]
You are: 

distinctively expressed introvert
moderately expressed intuitive personality
moderately expressed thinking personality
moderately expressed perceiving personality


----------



## trippymonkey (Jul 1, 2008)

[SIZE=+1]Your Type is 
*[SIZE=+2]INFP*[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=+1]IntrovertedIntuitiveFeelingPerceiving[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]Strength of the preferences %[/SIZE] [SIZE=+1]33503867[/SIZE]
I'm the "idealist". Actually seems pretty accurate of my personality. I am a huge feelings-based person.


----------



## Darque (Jul 1, 2008)

*Portrait of an ENTJ - Extraverted iNtuitive Thinking Judging
(Extraverted Thinking with Introverted Intuition)*

*The Executive*



Hmmm, I think the test lacked a few things, perhaps some deeper probing, because im very concious trying to listen to people and their feelings, even if i find it difficult due to having a narcistic parent. 
Overall that was a cool test, psycology pisses me off, it generalises to much. Cause who would say that every one of your Descriptions in that test is what you boil down to, i disagree


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, I didnt find mine all that accurate either.


Darque said:


> *Portrait of an ENTJ - Extraverted iNtuitive Thinking Judging
> (Extraverted Thinking with Introverted Intuition)*
> 
> *The Executive*
> ...


----------



## hom36rown (Jul 2, 2008)

my personality profile matched me exactly, pretty much everything it said was true


----------



## poutineeh (Jul 2, 2008)

I took this one with a counselor. We decided on E/INSP


----------



## Code420 (Jul 7, 2008)

Of course its generalized, every person is unique and to include everyone you must be generalized. Two people with the same personality type can be vastly different. You can be like me, I'm an intp but I'm only 2% P. The closer you are to a pure 100% of your type the more accurate the description can be.Of course if it doesn't seem to match up at all you might wanna try taking the test again. There is some debate on the validity of jungian tests but most agree that they are at least somewhat correct.


Me, hom36rown, Stoney McFried, Pookiedough, Sir Isaac Newton, and Einstein all had the same personality type but that doesn't mean we are just alike. hom36rown is about 46% intp and it seemed to match him well while Stoney McFried is only 25% intp and it doesnt match as well. Pookiedough is 52% intp so he/she matches up very well most likely. I'm a borderline intp, intj, but I'm about 42% intp and about 40% intj so i relate to both pretty well.


----------



## poplars (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm INTP. 

and the percentages are . . . 100, 75, 1, 11.

ever since I found out it's seemed to totally change my perspective on myself. now I know I'm not the only one on earth that thinks/acts this way . . .


----------



## Brazko (Jul 11, 2009)

enfj 33% 75% 50% 22%​


----------



## KittenKiller (Jul 11, 2009)

INTP 
22-25-12-22

ahhhh. just ripped a nice one.


----------

